# share fishing expenses



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok here is the deal I have sold my off shore CC and have relented to fishing the shallows in Christmass bay. Love it and I am looking for someone who resides in the Missouri City/Sugarland area to fish with. We can leave from my house which is close to the Missouri City golf course on any day I do not have a bid or job to deal with. My new to me boat will fish me plus two folks, non smoking as I have a severe allergy to that. Pm with questions and we can make it happen


----------

